# Help!!!!! Ship sinking out of freeport



## speedf0rce (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got a message from one of my buddies that works on an oil tanker he heard on over the radio a ship calling for help saying they are sinking. The ship is out at clay piles calling for help its a 28ft dusky named Maxed Out. CG has been asking anyone with a vessel to help out. Hope they make it back ok


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

prayers sent for maxed out


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

CHIT, thats not STEVE or SSteel069 is it?? SAME BOAT AND SAME NAME! 

PRAYERS UP


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Boat Sinking*

Is That Steve ssteel069

Praying for him

Wow I just rode with him earlier this year Super cool Guy!

kg


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

hope everything turns out fine... yesterday a had some water coming in my boat but we fixed it and were able to continue our trip.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Steve*

just looked at his profile, I think that is the name of his boat. This is terrible news.

Lord protect them with your mercy and bring them home safe as we know you can.

kg


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

how far out is clay piles? anyone know?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Prayers sent for Maxed Out.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

70 miles!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Approx. 67 NM from the Gal. Jetties

Hopefully there's someone nearby to render aide. There's some steel out there if he can make it to one.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

berto1900 said:


> how far out is clay piles? anyone know?


It is about 68Nm. out of Galveston.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Clapile is 70 NM from Freeport and 66 NM from Galveston. I will be praying for their safe return.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

prayers out!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Praying they make it ok, and sorry, but also thanking God that it's not a Ship.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Prayers sent for a safe return, anyone with updates please let us know...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Very well could be him! Last activity on here was at 4:37 this morning so i would think that he was heading out! 

Prayers sent


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.
RT


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Let's hope to hear that all is ok soon and I am sure he has a few other 2coolers with him.

AGF


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

There should be other boats there pre-fishing for the Texas Kingfish Shootout there in that area today. I know of at least 2 that were going that way today.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

prayers for a safe return


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I sure hope everything turns out okay. Steve is a friend and I really hope they get some help quickly. I think Hotrod was headed out today, don't know if they buddy boated or not. I hope someone is close. Prayers going up.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Deliver these men home safely. Amen


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Prayer sent. God will take care of them. Plenty of daylight out there left.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

CG saying 7 people on board 28ft CC..Epirb going off and requesting help. Still no reports for last 2 hours.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent for Maxed Out. 
I hope the coast guard or some one helps them out soon.
May they make it back in ..safe.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I just asked Steve about the logo name on the boat and he said 'Maxed Out'.

Secondly, I've fished with him several times and he is one he'll of a captain, has all of the needed safety equipment and the know how to pull through - If this is true.

With all that, I pray God does his part and blesses the situation.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*update*

Thanks for the update, I am still Praying! Steve is one of the Coolest people I have fished with.

Lord we have faith that you will protect them and bring them home ot their families.

kg


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

PRAYERS SENT!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Praying-


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Praying for thier safe return.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My friend Kevindog is supposed to be out there today on a charter. I hope its not the one he is on. Kevindog is all about safety when it comes going out on his boat. I am worried since his cell goes straight to voicemail.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Fingers crossed for a positive up date on this.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Prayers sent..


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Prayers up for Steve.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

prayer sent........could happen to anyone.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Epirp
CG notified
Seasond captain
saftey gear
clay pile area- tons of rigs, some manned., crew boats in the area, maybe some other fishing boats as well
seas aren't to bad
still plenty of daylight left

I see a good out come to all of this. Hope it all ends well. 
Praying for a safe return to their families.


----------



## bayfishing (Nov 21, 2005)

Steve is a super nice guy...be safe and hope to see you soon Brother...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

kevindogs just answered his phone. He. Thank goodness. They just got back from another charter


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

PasadenaMan said:


> kevindogs cell is ringing now but now answer, if he is in that crew it could be a positive sign. It was going straight to VM b4
> I hope your not out there.


i got the same on Steves phone. And not about to call the house.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers for all of them's safe return.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up!!!


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

prayers sent!!


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

Wish all a safe return to their families and friends and wisdom to those in the search and to the crew so that they may be found


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Prayers sent*

Man I hope there are boats close (should be ) and nobodys hurt!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Prayers sent from here as well!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayer sent. Hope everyboby returns safe!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lord, we ask you protect these men at in their time of peril. Keep their courage and whit sharp and guide the rescures true for a safe recovery. In your name we pray, amen.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Praying for the safe return of Steve and his crew and even his boat.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

sea sick said:


> Epirp
> CG notified
> Seasond captain
> saftey gear
> ...


X2

Pretty much everything is in their favor today, and I've been in their shoes. It's an awful feeling until you see that coast guard helo or jet. We never actually had to abandon ship, but were minutes away from it.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Lord, we ask you protect these men at in their time of peril. Keep their courage and whit sharp and guide the rescures true for a safe recovery. In your name we pray, amen.


X2


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

any updates this thread was started over 3 hours ago? hope all is well!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I just spoke to Steve and he is running about 40mph on his way in. (He said something about his BIL accidently hitting the EPIRB)
God is Great Again!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Stay Bent said:


> I just spoke to Steve and he is running about 40mph on his way in. (He said something about his BIL accidently hitting the EPIRB)
> God is Great Again!


Sweet! Prayers still for them and all you guys going in the blue and bays. I'm am glad to hear how most of you think safety first.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Great news!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Ya'll are a great bunch of guys! My prayers were sent to. Looks like a happy ending.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Stay Bent said:


> I just spoke to Steve and he is running about 40mph on his way in. (He said something about his BIL accidently hitting the EPIRB)
> God is Great Again!


Thanks for the update, Bernard. AWESOME NEWS!!!!:dance::dance: Welcome back Steve and crew.

Darlene


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

thank..god evertything is fine !!! season just started...serves as a wake up call.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Was at the Claypile today around 2-2:30PM and did not see any other boat, Glad everything is Ok


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tears of Joy are running down, THANK YOU LORD JESUS CHRIST for listening to all of our prayers, I do not know any of them, however being part of the 2cool family, it felt like one of my own brothers going down.
Thank you GOD


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Praise God


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Good deal. Glad they are ok!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Good news*

Glad everyone is safe but how do you go from a message that a boat matching the descpirtion is sinking to an accidental EPIRB activation. Was there another boat sinking? Gater


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My friend that I though might have been part of the crew called me made made my day. I read the happy ending on my cell phone earlier. Man was I excited. 

Wife read through the thread and now she knows that the $230 hand held floating VHF radio she bought me was a good investment. I keep it clipped on me a all time when on any boat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ha, the coast guard was circling us about 50 miles offshore and we couldnt figure out why. We didnt want to slow down cause it was rough and we had her trimmed right. We just thought they were looking at my wifes boobies:ac550: Way to get some attention Steven, lol. Glad your alright!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Ha, the coast guard was circling us about 50 miles offshore and we couldnt figure out why. We didnt want to slow down cause it was rough and we had her trimmed right. We just thought they were looking at my wifes boobies:ac550:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Now that's funny right there, (since the guys are safe)-Mike


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well guys thanks for all the prayers. Had a friend on board with a 10 year old 406 epirb, the switch style with a pin. Some how it got activated, coast guard can't get a lock on a moving signal. We stopped at a rig 40 miles out and they found us. My radio crashed on the way out and I didn't have a hand held. We are all safe with limits of fish! Thanks 2cool famly for all the support. Everyone be safe out there, seas are sloppy with 6' tucked in them. Thank you Coast Guard! I will be getting a hand held radio tomarrow..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes sir, 4 to 6's today easy! Cat did its job, report, pics, and video to come.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Yes sir, 4 to 6's today easy! Cat did its job, report, pics, and video to come.


were you beating the crud out of nelsons boat again or is yours running now? 

wow, things can happen in the blink of an eye, glad this turned out good. tight group of fishermen here and glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> tight group of fishermen here and glad to be a part of it.


pfffft. I think you mean "the Bluewater board isn't what it used to be". hwell:

for you whiners out there, let this be a lesson to you. We all may answer goofy questions with goofy answers, but this board is as strong as ever, and we all look out for each other.

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> Well guys thanks for all the prayers. Had a friend on board with a 10 year old 406 epirb, the switch style with a pin. Some how it got activated, coast guard can't get a lock on a moving signal. We stopped at a rig 40 miles out and they found us. My radio crashed on the way out and I didn't have a hand held. We are all safe with limits of fish! Thanks 2cool famly for all the support. Everyone be safe out there, seas are sloppy with 6' tucked in them. Thank you Coast Guard! I will be getting a hand held radio tomarrow..


Great to know you made it back safely! I heard about everything yesterday evening when I was driving back to the Beaumont area from Houston. Good to know the outcome was positive on this one!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Great to hear everything is okay.
It makes me think that my investment for a Handheld VHF, with a GPS in it, and then my own personal PLB was worth the investment. And I dont even have my own boat!
A very good reminder though.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Yes sir, 4 to 6's today easy! Cat did its job, report, pics, and video to come.


How did the boat do on fuel? What was your cruise speed?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

A Happy ending... Thank you Big Guy...


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

We heard the Pan Pan and the coast guard vessel assist request for the Claypiles, then a couple hours later heard them again stating the same vessel but now at 40 miles. 
I told my buddy, "I bet the eprib is going off and they don't even know it."

Hotrod: 4-6? where were you guys fishing? The most we had was 2-4 50mi ESE of galveston. Although it did suck on a 22' whaler.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> We heard the Pan Pan and the coast guard vessel assist request for the Claypiles, then a couple hours later heard them again stating the same vessel but now at 40 miles.
> I told my buddy, "I bet the eprib is going off and they don't even know it."
> 
> Hotrod: 4-6? where were you guys fishing? The most we had was 2-4 50mi ESE of galveston. Although it did suck on a 22' whaler.


22' whaler eatin up the cat's :bounce:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Hotrod: 4-6? where were you guys fishing? The most we had was 2-4 50mi ESE of galveston. Although it did suck on a 22' whaler.


2-4' looks like 4-6' when your only 4' tall


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Hotrod: 4-6? where were you guys fishing? The most we had was 2-4 50mi ESE of galveston. Although it did suck on a 22' whaler.


We left Freeport and headed to East Breaks. Abbout 15 to 20 miles into the run we changed course and headed back east, it was just too rough. Yes 4 to the occasional 6. When we got back east the water started calming down as Rik said they would. Coastal Outfitters posted that Sargent was cracking hard at the beach front and we were in it. I had 4 offshore guys in the boat and we all confirmed the waves. I even said Rik, your out here more than anybody what are these, he said 4 to 6's no doubt. Dont listen to the bouy, it just takes the average.

Galveston is always smoother than the south.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

60 nm buoy out of freeport was reporting 3.3 but very steep so might have seemed bigger. I know thats more than I wanna be out in. Whomever was out did good just to get out there and fish.


----------

